# pronumele reflexiv: îmi, mă



## sagagossard

Salut pe toți și toate. Sunt mexican și încerc să învăț româna (e o limbă foarte frumoasă) eu însumi, dar nu știu ceva aspecte gramaticale. În spaniol noi aveți doar un pronume reflexiv pe persoană, pentru exemplu:  

Me parece mal 
Îmi pare rău

Me duele la cabeza
Mă doare capul

Care e diferența între oricare.

Mersi 

P.S. Dacă să existe ceva erori, vă rog avizați-mă


----------



## jazyk

_Îmi_ este forma de dativ şi _mă_ este forma de acuzativ pentru prima persoană singular, diferinţă care în spaniolă există numai în a treia persoană singular (lo/la şi le şi los/las şi les).

El îmi dă un creion. - Dativ.
El mă iubeşte. - Acuzativ.

Observă că formele aceste sunt folosite _înainte_ de verb. După verb sunt alte forme. Pronumele personale în romană sunt foarte variate depindând de caz, de poziţia lor în frază şi de cuvântul care le precedă.


----------



## sagagossard

Da, da, da! Mulțumesc mult! 
Cred să ințeleg. Forma de dativ este pentru a indica un obiect direct și forma de acusativ este fără obiect... nu i așa?

Alte lucruri care nu înțeleg bine sunt perifrazele verbale pentru că ele sun  diferenți ca în spaniol... de exemplu:

Puedo hacer un pastel (Verb în indicativ + infititiv) 
Pot să fac un cadou (Verb în indicativ + un subiontiv ) 
Pot fac un cadou

Este bine a doua formă?

Scuzați-mă pe toate întrebările prost ale mele


----------



## OldAvatar

Salut Sagagossard,

În română încă mai există combinaţia indicativ+infinitiv, deşi nu este la fel  de des folosită precum cealaltă combinaţie, indicativ+conjunctiv (btw, în română se numeşte _conjunctiv _şi nu subjonctiv).

Puedo hacer un pastel (Verb în indicativ + infinitiv) 
Pot să fac un cadou (Verb în indicativ + conjunctiv) 
Pot (a) face un cadou (Verb în indicativ + infinitiv) 

Cu bine,
OA


----------



## jazyk

> Cred să ințeleg. Forma de dativ este pentru a indica un obiect direct și forma de acusativ este fără obiect... nu i așa?


Nu. *Dativ este obiect indirect*, când în spaniolă este prepoziţia _a _şi diateza pasivă nu este posibilă: Él (le) vende la casa _al_ amigo. Él _le_ vende la casa. El amigo es vendido la casa.  - El îi vinde casa prietenului. El îi vinde casa. Prietenul este vindut casa. 

*Acuzativ este obiect direct*. Poţi să transformi fraza în diateză pasivă când ai un obiect direct: Él ve la casa. La casa es vista (por él). - El vede casa. Casa este văzută (de către el).

În spaniolă prepoziţia _a _pot introduce şi obiect direct personificat (Él ve al amigo) şi obiect indirect (Él le presenta la madre al amigo). Pentru a distinge amândouă formele, utiliză metoda descrisă deasupra (diateză pasivă).


----------



## anto33

Salut
Poate documentul ataşat ajută mai mult.


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

sagagossard said:


> Salut pe toți și toate. Sunt mexican și încerc să învăț româna (e o limbă foarte frumoasă) eu însumi



Salut, sagagossard
Ma bucur ca inveti limba noastra  si se pare ca reusesti destul de bine. In romana insa nu se spune "invat romana eu insumi", ci "invat romana singur".
Succes in continuare!


----------



## anto33

Salut Sagagossard,

De acord cu JoAnne,reuşeşti destul de bine. Sper că micile corectări nu te supără şi îţi prind bine. Succes!



sagagossard said:


> Salut pe toți și toate (Salut tuturor). Sunt mexican și încerc să învăț româna  eu însumi singur. E o limbă foarte frumoasă, însă nu știu cevaunele aspecte gramaticale. În spaniolă noi avețiavem doar un pronume reflexiv (pe persoană) pentru fiecare persoană, pentru, de exemplu:
> 
> Me parece mal
> Îmi pare rău
> 
> Me duele la cabeza
> Mă doare capul
> 
> Care e diferența între oricare acestea ?
> 
> Mersi
> 
> P.S. Dacă să existe ceva erori, vă rog avizați-măDacă vedeţi  greşeli în text, vă rog corectaţi-le.


----------



## mikey21

Una cosita más

Me parece mal = mi se pare că este rău / Îmi pare a fi rău (lit. me parece que esté mal)

"Îmi pare rău" es "lo siento" (con el sentido de "I'm sorry" no "I feel it")


----------



## sagagossard

Mersi tuturor :-D. Cred că acum înteleg mai bine: formele reflexive care am întrebat sunt ca în spaniolul a mi me gusta... -- îmi place... (pe mine) a ti te gusta -- îti place... (pe tine).  Me gusta el rock -- Mă place rock.  

Sau ca în italiana și franceză: a me piace il rock... mi piace il rock... Moi, j aime le rock ... Il me plait le rock.

Nu i-așa?

Mersi din nou


----------



## OldAvatar

Me gusta el rock -- Îmi place rockul (articulat, ca în italiană, spaniolă, franceză etc).
Dacă foloseşti varianta ta, reiese că rockul este cel ce te place pe tine.


----------

